# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Frenan el debate sobre la ley de límite de propiedad de tierras agrícolas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se oponen a iniciativa del APRA.  _Quieren que el máximo sea 10 mil Has. y no 40 mil Has. como estableció el dictamen de mayoría. La nueva propuesta argumenta que el proyecto compromete la seguridad alimentaria nacional._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* El proyecto de ley 3194/2008 CR, que propone que el límite máximo de propiedad de tierras agrícolas en los valles de la Costa sea de 40 mil hectáreas, quedó en stand by. En esta situación se encuentra la iniciativa legislativa presentada en abril de 2009 por el partido aprista luego de que el 22 de junio último la congresista del grupo parlamentario Compromiso Democrático, Gloria Ramos, la objetara con un dictamen de minoría. 
El dictamen por minoría propone reducir el límite máximo de propiedad a 10 mil Has., argumentando que la propuesta del proyecto es excesiva y peligrosa para la seguridad alimentaria nacional, entre otros aspectos. 
Según explicó Rony Cáceres, asesor del despacho de la congresista Ramos, de acuerdo con las normas internas del Congreso, el dictamen de minoría inhabilita el debate del proyecto de ley aprobado por mayoría el 5 de mayo pasado. 
En ese sentido, el asesor apuntó que el lunes pasado el proyecto de ley por mayoría iba a ser debatido en la Comisión Permanente (el ente al que el Pleno del Congreso delegó sus funciones hasta el 15 de julio próximo). 
No obstante, en la Comisión Agraria explicaron que debido a que varios congresistas que inicialmente- apoyaban el proyecto de ley que establece como límite máximo de propiedad agrícola costera 40 mil hectáreas, retiraron sus firmas y se adhirieron al proyecto de 10 mil Has., el proyecto que era de mayoría se convirtió en minoría. 
La Comisión Permanente analizará este dictamen el próximo miércoles 7 de julio, según informó el tercer vicepresidente del Parlamento, Antonio León.  *Objeciones* 
El proyecto presentado por la congresista Ramos sostiene que el hecho de permitir que el límite de propiedad agrícola sea 40 mil Has daría pie a que vuelva el latifundismo en Perú. Esta situación devendría debido a varias razones, apunta el documento (al que se puede acceder a través de la página web del Congreso de la República). 
Se concentraría la propiedad en aquel que tiene más dinero para comprar más tierras, afirma, como una de los motivos. 
Se promueve que los dueños de estas grandes extensiones de terreno, opten por cultivar lo que les genere más rentabilidad y ganancias en desmedro de la soberanía y seguridad alimentaria, añade. 
Por otro lado, postula que desencadenaría la escasez de algunos productos en la región y por ende, afectaría a todos, elevaría los precios de algunos productos, que antes eran cultivados, pero que fueron sustituidos por otros de mayor rentabilidad. 
Finalmente, adhiere que el proyecto de ley no es compatible con los fines sociales de la propiedad que establece el Tribunal Constitucional.Temas similares: Referéndum para límite de tierras Artículo: Minag esperaría resultado de Censo Agropecuario para presentar proyecto de límite de tierras Artículo: Límite de propiedad de la tierra debe estar vinculado a la seguridad alimentaria Artículo: Debate sobre transgénicos se intensifica Un límite a la propiedad agraria afectaría el desarrollo del agro peruano

----------

